# Lassie



## Stacey86 (Nov 1, 2007)

Here is a picture of my Patterdale Terrier called Lassie, we found her walking alone and took her in when she was around 5 weeks old....she is now 4 and loved by all the family.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

What a little sweetie she looks. Good on you for giving her a good home.


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

shes lovely!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

Awe bless, nice of you to give her a stable loving home


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

soo pleased you gave her a loving home she's beautiful


----------



## wencar (Nov 2, 2007)

well she looks like she has a great home now bless her she lovely


----------

